# Rat paw print stamps



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I absolutely love rat paw prints (I am thinking about getting a rat paw print tattoo); they are so cute I am making a rat scrapbook and I want to have paw prints on the pages, but my rats don't enjoy making them for me so my boyfriend and I made some paw print stamps tonight! We cut out little tiny pieces from a sheet of foam and crazy glued them to blocks of wood. It took a bit of time but they turned out better than I'd expected. Now I can put paw prints on everything!








Here we tested them on some scrap paper (the blue is from a drawing on the other side).


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

So cute. I should make these one day. But they look hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

That's really cool! Very creative. I'll have to do this. I wanna add paw prints to my
Christmas cards  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Brilliant idea! Love it!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

:O that's awesome!


----------



## FletchyC (Nov 19, 2012)

That's absolutely amazing! Any idea how I could get my rats paw print without having them all around my carpet/her eating the paint? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

FletchyC said:


> That's absolutely amazing! Any idea how I could get my rats paw print without having them all around my carpet/her eating the paint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Try putting paper in a deep box and then let your rat stand in some paint spread out on a plate. Then put the rat in the box and let him/her walk around a bit on the paper. Make sure you use non-toxic paint so that if they lick some paint it won't hurt them. Good luck!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

These are really good! 

I've been thinking about getting my rats to walk in a little bowl of food colouring and then across a canvas so I have some rattie art to hang in the room. I might just do something like this instead...


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Absolutely adorable ^_^


----------

